# greenup dam on ohio side



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

Went to greenup dam - ohio side - on sat afternoon. It was our 1st time there. Woody caught a 16 3/4 inch sauger. I caught a small sauger. I am confident we would have caught more if I had not gotten sick. The sun was beating down. I guess between that and the twisty windy roads we drove to get there it just did not sit well with me. Sadly we left.

connie


----------



## mountainmang (Jun 24, 2006)

the sun will get you all day there for sure. glad you caught something though :B


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Must have came down 93 huh. Sorry I missed you but I took my grandson Adam and he caught 60 whites,2 smallies and a Largemouth Sun. Afternoon. How did you like the dam?


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

I liked it well enough but the walkway/railing was under water and had to cast over it and hope not to get caught on it lol.

I was upset about one person snagging. Not sure how often that happens. 

Sorry we missed you. I am not sure how we went. He drove and I was along for the ride lol. 

It was a terrible trip b/c we stopped at 3 places to eat sunday AM before we could get service or food. ugh! and the hotel was nasty! 

as for the river it was great. I enjoyed it as much as I could. I would like to go there again - not sick. lol! My husband loved it. I am sure he will take me there again sometime.


----------



## dustin weiher (Jan 24, 2008)

does anyone know if the river is still above the rails i was just wondering!!!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Top sidewalk is clear,lower, underwater.


----------



## fishin_fool_69 (Jan 2, 2006)

Hey Daveo,are you gonna try to fish this w/end(5-10 or 5-11)[email protected] greenup?Let me know ,and I might be able to catch ya down there.


----------



## Buckslayer (May 16, 2008)

Hows the water levels? I would like to give it a try but hate driving all the way there with the gas prices if the water is over the lower sidewalk.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

I think the water is over both walkways
Jake


----------



## Buckslayer (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for the update


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

The water is well over both sidewalks and up between the 2 roads that lead down to the sidewalks.


----------



## Buckslayer (May 16, 2008)

Daveo, could you let me know when the water is down below the sidewalks?? Thanks!


----------



## mountainmang (Jun 24, 2006)

pretty fun evening down there this evening with my son...we didn't stay long but caught some really nice ones in an hours time. (downstream)


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I had decent day up by the wall. Water still murky but they didn't mind. Hit Zoom flukes and Gizz3's and 4's.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I was down by there yesterday, passed by the exit to Greenup on 52, I wondered how the fishing was(never been there myself) I was headed to Coal Grove to visit family, that town earns its name everywhere you look coal, I think I got caught by every light coming through Portsmouth but overall a nice drive, some really nice country down there.


----------



## stumbo (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey Daveo,

You show up everywhere....on these sites I see. The Gizz worked well for you I see. Can't wait to get backd!

wiperforever out........


----------

